# a good shop in delhi nehru place



## navrajyadav (Jul 29, 2008)

friends tell me some good shop in nehru place.


----------



## forever (Jul 30, 2008)

Advantage
Smc International
Thats all you need


----------



## asingh (Jul 30, 2008)

SMC International
B-10 and B-11 Meghdoot Bldg, 94 Nehru Place.

Good for Motherboards, GPU, CPU, Cabinets, RAM


----------



## xbonez (Jul 30, 2008)

my faves, Computer Empire, SMC Intl, RR Systems and Cost to Cost


----------



## asingh (Jul 30, 2008)

RR systems is good too...but one rule for Nehru Place "never listen to the salesmen/saleswomen". Do your own research..from places like this..get the exact part number....and get that part. Never ask "Nehru Placers" for recommendations....!!!!! And at times..they say "do not take a receipt...you can save on VAT". *Carefull...*


----------



## cooldip10 (Jul 30, 2008)

asigh said:


> RR systems is good too...but one rule for Nehru Place "never listen to the salesmen/saleswomen". Do your own research..from places like this..get the exact part number....and get that part. Never ask "Nehru Placers" for recommendations....!!!!! And at times..they say "do not take a receipt...you can save on VAT". *Carefull...*



* + 1 *

Do your own research before buying any part. Don't be in a rush and buy something in your first shop..

some experience:
My friend got his ipod video for Rs 6700/- with receipt but he started with around Rs 9K


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm not from Delhi but since my city is only 100KM away from it, I prefer to shop from Nehru Place. Shops that I prefer are Empire and Cost To Cost. I bought my Creative T6060 and GPU from Cost To Cost. I got the speakers for 4K(including VAT) from Cost To Cost back in 2007. Recently I bought a Seagate 160GB HDD from there,all billed.


----------



## asingh (Jul 30, 2008)

cooldip10 said:


> * + 1 *
> 
> some experience:
> My friend got his ipod video for Rs 6700/- with receipt but he started with around Rs 9K


 
You mean he bargained..down...and still got a receipt..???


----------



## prateek_san (Jul 30, 2008)

SMC is good.. u can get most of the products....but the cost is bit high then others...


----------



## navrajyadav (Jul 31, 2008)

thanks friends for the great advice.


----------



## xbonez (Jul 31, 2008)

yeah ... never ask the salesmen to 'reccomend' you the best mobo, procy, GPU etc. they won't tell you the best, they'll just tell you what does not sell so they can empty their shelves


----------



## cooldip10 (Aug 2, 2008)

asigh said:


> You mean he bargained..down...and still got a receipt..???



Yes Sir.. Absolutely.. With receipt..

But he damaged his ipod while walking in heavy rain..


----------



## asingh (Aug 3, 2008)

cooldip10 said:


> Yes Sir.. Absolutely.. With receipt..
> 
> But he damaged his ipod while walking in heavy rain..



Good bargain -- bad weather..!


----------



## Log_net2 (Aug 3, 2008)

i saved this page for future reference,thanks to you all.


----------



## spindoc (Aug 4, 2008)

xbonez said:


> my faves, Computer Empire, SMC Intl, RR Systems and Cost to Cost


*+1
*cant vouch for R R Systems, but the rest r top notch shops, they are well stocked with new and good products.


----------



## austinium (Aug 4, 2008)

Computer Empire & Cost to Cost get my vote, regardless of where you buy your stuff from remember to try 4-5 different stores before settling for one with the lowest price & bill, some stores like Cost 2 Cost have their rate list pasted on the walls, with others ask for an estimate. Always Always get proper bills, np mein kaatne waalon ki koi kami nahi hain.


----------



## asingh (Aug 5, 2008)

austinium said:


> Always Always get proper bills, np mein kaatne waalon ki koi kami nahi hain.


 

So true...Nehru Place is like that. Lots of bad practices going on for sales, re-sales. 

Honestly speaking..I buy all my parts from there..but am "always" scared....that it might not work..or some fault is there. Its a huge maze...lots of shops....lots of heat..lots of pan spit...tons of computer parts....


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Aug 5, 2008)

If someone can then please tell me the price of both Corsair TX750 PSU and HD 4850 in Nehru Place, Delhi and if possible then Dealer too.


----------

